# Off Trail Trip in Da UP next weekend



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The plans are to head up next Thursday to Paraidise area for some off trail fun if anyone wants to meet up. This is not gonna be for the weak or lazy. You need to be in shape to either not get stuck or dig out if you do. Bring zip ties and duct tape because some ***** will be probalby get broken 

PM or email me if anyone is interested. I may have room for 2 sleds in my trailer if leaving from my area.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Going to be some cold ass temps for pucker brushing, but have fun!! I need to get my sled out and ready. Love riding in Feb and a nice base has been laid down.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

riverman said:


> Going to be some cold ass temps for pucker brushing, but have fun!! I need to get my sled out and ready. Love riding in Feb and a nice base has been laid down.


Base is plenty good up there now, and more snow is coming. Temps wont be too bad. Try riding Buff pass at 11,000 ft @ -10°. Thats cold 

I will be in Colorado the following weekend (2/8), but I plan on being in teh UP again weekend after (2/15). Back to Colorado 2/23


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Now we are talking, UP is my next trip, I'll make one of the two weekends you define.

Duct tape zip ties and a "shoe lace".

I'll call you Bill.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Greenbush future said:


> Now we are talking, UP is my next trip, I'll make one of the two weekends you define.
> 
> Duct tape zip ties and a _"shoe lace"._
> 
> I'll call you Bill.


Your knuckle's new best friend :coolgleam


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like things are looking good up there, wouldn't know it here. Just got a call from my buddy in manistique they have a good foot on the ground down there.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like fun.

Best to ride on the groomed trails during the week, too many sleds on the weekends. Many many miles of back country fire trails to ride on with no tracks west of the two hearted.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be exploring some of those miles myself this weekend!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm heading up to Bergland Thursday night for 5 days myself.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

dafalls said:


> I will be exploring some of those miles myself this weekend!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Chris, let me know if you wanna ride with us. I guess if I have room in my trailer Ryan wants me to stop by and pick up his sled...........

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill renting a sled for the gf on Saturday so we will probably stick to the two tracks and make our way to Grand Marais. Planning to do some off trail on Sunday


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Should have let me known, I brought an extra sled up. 

We are up here now. Snow looks pretty deep. We may limp our way towards GM on sat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta love 3' of untracked powder!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

dafalls said:


> Gotta love 3' of untracked powder!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Snow is set up, no deep powder. Good 3 ft base, and a foot of fluff.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Should have said snow! Nice to see my play areas untracked though! Where did you ride today?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

dafalls said:


> Should have said snow! Nice to see my play areas untracked though! Where did you ride today?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We rode near grand Maris sat. Snow was deeper and fluffy. We found some new play areas. Best part is no one broke anything.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Just got home yesterday, stayed in Pine Stump. Rode G.M., Seney, Newberry. Mostly offtrail. Best snow I've seen there in years.

Headed back up on the 14th between Seney and G.M. I already can't wait.


----------



## Farmers (Jul 12, 2012)

Went riding hulbert newberry paradise raco rudyard trout lake rexton all very good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL


----------

